# In Rome, trip to Pompeii. Is it worth it??



## Abbica (5 Oct 2011)

Hi, myself, sister and mum are heading to Rome next year for 5 nights, which non of us have been to and we were wondering about a trip down the Alamfi coast to Pompeii. Unless we do it then, we worry that we will never get to do ever and we would love to see it. I have looked up the trips online and it is on average, €200 each for the day which starts at 6am, on bus a lot and home late in the evening. Doesn't sound too enticing when it is put like that. Plus, there is so much to do and see in rome, we were wondering, has anyone done this trip and if so, is it worth it? Is Pompeii as good/interesting as they say and the Alamfi coast gorgeous? Is it worth the long bus ride or would you recommend just leaving it be, stay in Rome and save the time and money?  
Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## STEINER (5 Oct 2011)

hi. we went to rome about 6 years ago for 6 nights and we went to pompeii for a day visit. we really enjoyed it. we visited herculaneum there as well. we just went ourselves, getting a train from rome to naples and we got another small train from naples to pompeii. i would thoroughly recommend a visit there. one thing we didnt do was take a trip up to the volcano as we didnt have time,plus in August it was very hot weather. naples train station is notorius for pickpockets so keep your handbags, cameras secure if you pass through naples train station. anymore questions , give me a shout.

200 each sounds like a lot of money each also.


----------



## emmt (5 Oct 2011)

Agree with Steiner. We also did it ourselves and it was very enjoyable. Didnt cost anything near E200 by going it alone.
Reiterate the pickpockets in naples. Im extra careful (a bit of a pain actually about security) and I could see us being eyed up in the train station. Didnt feel at risk of life and limb but deffo keep the valuables at home and the $$ well hidden...i.e. NOT in a wallet in yer mans back pocket!


----------



## Abbica (5 Oct 2011)

Thanks very much for getting back. That is good to hear though that there is an option of going by train and it doesn't cost that much as we do want to see it. 

When you get off in Naples do you stay in the station to get the next rain to Pompeii and also how long did it take you to get there in total from Rome. Can I ask, how you sourced this. Would love to go to Naples also. Sorry, a million questions. When you get off in Naples, can you head into the city for 2 hours say, go back to the station and head to Pompeii?


----------



## dereko1969 (5 Oct 2011)

http://www.trenitalia.com/trenitalia.html is the italian rail site, haven't used it myself and often have found the german rail site is much better for just checking train times for all over europe

http://www.bahn.com/i/view/GBR/en/index.shtml


----------



## Abbica (5 Oct 2011)

Thanks very much for those links, very helpful. Got the times and prices and definitely the option to take if going to do this. Can I ask one question, when you get off the train in Pompeii, what happens? Is it there, do you have to get a bus, excuse my ignorance. Just mum is with us and she is not one for lugging herself about the place.


----------



## Padraigb (5 Oct 2011)

There is a fair bit of time and trouble involved in getting to Pompeii. It's really for you to decide if it is worth it.

If you are interested in antiquities, there is a good alternative that is much closer to Rome: Ostia Antica.

See: http://www.ostia-antica.org/
For information on how to get there, see page 2 of the guide here: http://www.ostia-antica.org/touristguide.pdf


----------



## STEINER (5 Oct 2011)

when you get the train from rome to naples, you stay in the station and just get a smaller train to the pompeii stop.  its a few years ago, but as far as I remember it was just a few mins walk to the pompeii ruins once you get off the 2nd train, no bus required.  just to reiterate about naples train station, its not a huge place or anything, but you have to watch yourselves very carefully due to the thieves loitering around.  get a return ticket in rome to naples.  the thieves were actually robbing the change given to customers as they collected it from the ticket vending machines but you can get ticket to pompeii from clerk at hatch.


----------



## Abbica (6 Oct 2011)

Thanks, great advice. At least it is only a walk from train to pompeii. Said it to mum last night about train and she is very interested in taking this alternative to tour guides. Told her about the pick pockets also and she said she heard that about Naples but thanks for driving it home! 
Will think about it again though, as you say Padraig it is a bit of a journey and when you are only going for 5 days, the last thing you want to do is waste a day when it might just be fine, whereas we are looking for amazing but it is a personal thing so will think about it further. Thanks to all though for the help. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## eastbono (6 Oct 2011)

If you are into history Pompeii is fantastic. I was there in April and really loved it. We did have a guide showing us around so he actually brought it to life for us. Another alternative is to visit the Isle of Capri which is also an experience.


----------



## minion (9 Oct 2011)

Why not cancel one or two nights in the hotel in Rome and stay in Naples for one or two nights.
That way you could go down in the evening stay the night and spend the whole day in Pompeii.
Then come back either the next evening or the morning after that.
Your hotel in Rome would look after your stuff if you are going back there for a further stay.


----------



## fandango1 (10 Oct 2011)

As minion said, why not split your trip up into a multi-centre stay.
We went to Rome, the Amalfi Coast and Naples in 2006 and split it up as follows: 
- 3 days in Rome followed by the train to Sorrento via Naples.
- 3 or 4 nights in Sorrento before making our way around the Amalfi coast with a couple of nights in Amalfi along the way, ending up in Salerno.
- bus from Salerno back to Pompeii, overnight in Pompeii before spending a full day in the ruins. 
- late train from Pompeii into Naples, couple of nights in Naples
Flight home from Naples

We found that you do a lot of walking in Rome so 5 days might be quite tiring. The ruins in Pompeii also involve a lot of walking over rough ground but it is well worth a visit – just remember to bring plenty of drinking water. It is a very dry place and can get very hot – the stones walls seem to trap the heat and some parts feel like you’re walking around in a sauna.

Doing it this way might even leave time for a cruise to Capri or a trip up Vesuvius. Enjoy.


----------



## Abbica (14 Oct 2011)

God, that sounds like a fantastic trip. Would love to do it that way and thanks very much for the details but not this time, just got this trip for mums 60th and she is looking forward to seeing Rome and a day trip to Pompeii. That alone will have her wrecked for a week on the return.But will keep that as a bucket list holiday wish. I have about 20 already stored!


----------



## oldnick (14 Oct 2011)

I note your Mum is sixty -which for me is a young girl, but she could get tired on that long long day (actually anybody would) . So the previous advice about staying near pompeii-e.g. Naples -is worth consIdering.

For a quicker smoother trip ...
There are 90 minute express trains Rome -Florence. 
Florence  -like Pompeii - is amazing but in a completely different way. With my tour groups in italy I found that some people were not into ruins, even fascinating and preserved ones like Pompeii ,and thus they preferred "living" cities Florence. Others found Pompeii the highlight of the tour. ...

Dilemma dilemma ....


----------



## Slim (22 Oct 2011)

Abbica said:


> God, that sounds like a fantastic trip. Would love to do it that way and thanks very much for the details but not this time, just got this trip for mums 60th and she is looking forward to seeing Rome and a day trip to Pompeii. That alone will have her wrecked for a week on the return.But will keep that as a bucket list holiday wish. I have about 20 already stored!



We're just back from Naples. Pompeii is fantastic if you are into the Roman ruins thing and I am. If you get the train into Naples, just follow the signs for the Circumvesuviana, buy the tickets in the shop in the station or ticket office. It should cost about €4 each way and takes about 30 mins. Site is about 75yds from the station at 'Pompei Scavi'. If your mum is fit enough, she will have no difficulty but Pompeii is not mobility friendly.Toilets at the entrance. In one day, I think that will be enough sightseeing. If you have time in Naples, you can take the metro from the Garibaldi station to 'Cavour'(1st stop on line 2), and visit the Naples Archaelogical Museum which has the best stuff from Pompeii or the Capella Sansevero which has the sculpture of the 'Veiled Christ'.

If you are only 5 days in Rome, I would head to Ostia Antica as pointed out by Padraigb. Also, a day trip to Tivoli might be nice and it has the famous villa of Hadrian.

Enjoy Rome, it's worth doing well and at your ease.


----------

